# First ever Essex meeting - Sat 1st February



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have promised this to happen one day...and the time has come.

So I am setting up a meeting for the 1st February which is on a Saturday and will be a daytime meeting.

The meeting will be in the Crown pub.

Here some more info in getting to this place:

Its the first Colchester exit coming from Ipswich, 
you come to a roundabout where you would turn left to go on the a120 towards clacton and harwich.. 
take this slip road, and then there is another slip road off off this slip road marked Ardliegh...

go down there ( its as if you are heading back to the a12) you will go past the Butterfly Hotel on your left after about 150 metres and then another 150 meters on your right is the Crown.

Its quite an Old pub and has a car park on either side of it....(one is shared with a Golf driving range)

So who is up for this then. I know a few of you expressed interest in the past for a daytime meeting and for a meeting that represents the East Anglia region. So this is the best location for us to get together.

Lets meet at 11:30 **updated time from 11**. Have a look around the cars and by 12 we could get in to get a bite.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Ill see if i can persuade Doris. 11am is a bit early for a saturday [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Phil mate...if the time is too early, then it could be changed.

Doris is TTotal's model girl!! 

But I guess you mean YOUR real Doris then!!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

hello


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Nick,

Good you've started the ball rolling for an Essex meet, but ... Saturday isn't the best day for me or Bunny - she's working usually until 4 or 5 and I've got my bloody MSc project to do - bugger.

Moley.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

You have met the real Doris mate :


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I thought this could be the time for us to at last meet but I will be doing the Hertfordshire meet on the following day and I can't spare the time to do both 

P.S. The Sunday meet isn't far from the Western edge of Essex!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I'll be bringing a sleeping bag (not Doris - she never sleeps, thats why I'm always so tired) as I have the Herts meet the next day, crazy to go back home to come back up again..even for me thats MAD [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Moley,

This is a shame, as I was counting you in, as you are local to the Essex region! 

Scotty,

Isn't Colchester closer to Hertfordshire? 

John,

Are you interested to come to this then?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I am committed to this now, have promised Baby Philip Gregorisorarse so thats it ! ;D


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

Vlastan,

Out all day on the Saturday, Sorry.

The Hertfordshire meet (well the real name name is Herts,Beds,Bucks and Essex meet, was just too lazy to type it all in!) is about one hour (54 miles) away from Colchester, if you can make it on the Sunday then come down, see my other thread.

Craig


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

and Hants of course ! :


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

Yep that's the great thing about the Herts meet, people from Hants also get in free, forgot to mention that.

Don't tell everyone!

(PS. we all get it in for free, it's a pub)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I almost felt important then Craig ! :-[ But just for a moment though.  Thanks.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Nick,

Sorry about that.

If you can pick a Sunday someway in the future - perhaps towards the end of Feb, we'd certainly be up for it. Check T7's events calender to make sure it isn't near any other events though.

Moley


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

Â  ( For TTotals post)

Yep, we could rotate/alternate around a number of destinations, that sounds like a good idea!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

why dont you change the date end of feb maybe?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Phil...this is an option of course.

If people are unable to come on this date, it could be altered.

But even if only a couple of people turn up, it is still on.

...and there could be more meetings of course.

The current two meetings that run at the moment are too far for me to attend...it takes about 90 mins drive each way. But this place is only about 30 mins...which is fine.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Vlastan

Stop being a wimp and start acting like a TT owner rather than a Passat owner 

Enjoy the extra 60 mins each way, in your TT, isn't that why you bought it 

Norman


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Certainly NOT a wimp!!

I have done in just over 2 months 4.2k miles!! This is a record for me.

In my Passat, during the first year of ownership, I did 5.5k miles!!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Ist ever Esssex meeting was at the Butchers Arms


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Oh yeah! I turned up in my Golf as I hadn't got the TT yet.

IIRC it was very muddy as we all park in the field behind the pub!!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Ist ever Esssex meeting was at the Butchers Arms


Oh happy days, how i miss them. :'(


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Oh happy days, how i miss them. Â :'(


Why they are not happy any longer? What is missing from your life?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2003)

OOOO an Essex meet!! Sounds like fun. Full of Essex Lads and girlies!

I am new on this forum so it would be great to meet some of you who are local etc who knows we may all have something in common har har har.

Moley I live 3 miles from you in Billericay!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Abi,

Great!! What an entrance!! 

First post to our friendly forum and you are coming to the meeting.

You will love talking about our TTs and see all different colour combinations.

As you are new, we will also be able to answer any questions you may have about our lovely cars.


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Oh yes..yes....YES

i'm up for it! 

But then you knew that already

NickyB


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nikkolodion...

looks like we are alone with a right pair of brasses ! [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

I'll get some music [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=elvis.gif] and we can party [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=party2.gif]Till we [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

Looks like this could be the first meet where the [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] might out number the [smiley=dude.gif]

[Vlastan] [smiley=whip.gif] down boy!!!.....control your hormones ;D

O by the way welcome Abi.......wot spec car have you got ?


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Tee heee heeeeee. :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I feel something is cooking up here


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A meeting is cooking TTotal!!

Irrespective of what Rob said about the Butchers Arms meeting (where the hell is this place anyway?) for me it is the first meeting. I have been in the forum a bit less than a year and it is the first as far as I am concerned.

Male and female forum members are all welcome...we are a friendly bunch of people in East Anglia!! 

Nicky...are you coming too?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Moley I live 3 miles from you in Billericay!


Welcome to the Forum Abi.

I shall look out for you - but what shall I look out for (colour, etc of course). See my sig for my car details - plus I've got the TTOC badges on the front and rear - one of the few ;D

Moley


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Irrespective of what Rob said about the Butchers Arms meeting (where the hell is this place anyway?) for me it is the first meeting. I have been in the forum a bit less than a year and it is the first as far as I am concerned.


In that case shouldn't the title of this thread be _'Vlastans first ever Essex meeting - Sat 1st February'_ instead?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> In that case shouldn't the title of this thread be _'Vlastans first ever Essex meeting - Sat 1st February'_ instead?


NO, because all the people attending this event will be their first time too!! Unless of course you wish to come with Rob!!


----------



## emvisi (Nov 18, 2002)

Hi all.
I'd like to get along to this as it's just down the road from where I grew up. Can even pop in to see my folks afterwards. [smiley=kid.gif]
Now, where's my diary? Need to do a bit of re-scheduling.

[smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2003)

WAW! Thanks for the warm welcome boys and gawls. 
I will certainly look out for you and your badges Moley me old gawl! 
Fraid my TT is bog basic compared to you lot har har har! I have a 52 plate Avus Silver 225 limited edition (only 200 made) and its my baby of the family [smiley=baby.gif]. It is spoilt and well looked after and her name is Bubbles hehehe!

Hey ^OuTT^Kast wanna spin hon? 8)


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

> Fraid my TT is bog basic compared to you lot har har har! I have a 52 plate Avus Silver 225 limited edition (only 200 made)


Avus silver...Limited edition???......you sure there were only 200 made and not 200,000 .....

every other TT seems to be silver [smiley=jester.gif]



> Hey ^OuTT^Kast wanna spin hon?


well with an offer like that who can refuse [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> I will certainly look out for you and your badges Moley me old gawl!


Oi! You calling me a girlie  Wash your mouth out - can't you see the little male gender symbol on the left hand side of my posting? As for old - yeh, guess so :-/



> Fraid my TT is bog basic compared to you lot har har har! Â I have a 52 plate Avus Silver 225 limited edition (only 200 made)


Limited? There's only 3 here in Brentwood ;D

Moley

P.S. Sorry for the thread hijack Mr V.


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Yes.....i'll be there vlastan, having a little look around the shops first : then pub-a-dub-dub mate. will i see you there? ....red rose and all that [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :-*

NickyB


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well I'll go and iron me flares too !

Miss Moley ! Like it ...must have been the bunny wabbit that foold abi 

Here we go

Cant resist it

:

Ok are you ready ?

Doh ! (Doe you fool , its a female rabbit ! No ? Oh of course you lot are from Essex 

Get me coat quick................ ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

V, is the meet still going ahead on the 1st?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The meeting is going full steam ahead...why shouldn't???


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

what time is the meet?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

As said before...11!!

How far do you live from Colchester?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

probably about 45 mins away depending how fast i drive 
I'll try get my butt out of bed and be sober(ish) for the 1st. [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Are you coming alone?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

O MY GOD! LOL!!!!!.    What have I let myself in for I am not coming to this meet if it is gonna be all dominating males, boys 'n' lads. LOL  
If I did I would have to split the boys from the men har har har!  
Sorry for calling you a girlie Moley. Ya rabbit and name fooled me as does my dumb brain for not looking at your symbol. LOL! ??? 
*help are there any girlies I can communicate with I don't wanna chat laddy chat and all techy stuff*. :-[
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Abi,

We don't talk about technical stuff all the time but we are happy to discuss any questions you may have.

Also Nicky is coming too...so you are not the only girly in the meeting!

Please don't be worried...l am sure you will enjoy yourself


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Are you coming alone?


Im not sure yet Doris might come :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Ladies and Gents...as the Crown Inn opens at 12, I suggest we meet at 11:30 instead of 11:00.

I would also like to give you some more details about the pub:

The Crown Inn, Old Ipswich Rd, Ardleigh, Colchester
Essex, CO7 7QR


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I'll be there. Always good to meet new TT nutters ;D

Any plans for a mini cruise? [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

SBJ


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Simon, no plas for a cruise at present. We could go to Southend if there is interest to flash our TTs to the boyz, or Felixstowe!! ;D

But nice to see you are coming!!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i thought you needed max power stickers and neon lights to go to south end  ;D


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

or red seats


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I'll see if I can persuade the doris that it's a good idea - particularly if the ladies are gonna out number the men folk for a change, she might even come along.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

is your misses called Doris to :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

John has a Doris too!!

3 Doris in a the meeting?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> or red seats Â


That's the one!! ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

Saffend *excuse my 'Essex' Accent* (southend) LOL is good for a pose 8) 8) 8) on a hot sunny bank holiday weekend [smiley=sunny.gif] when it is busy in my experience! 
Anyone for an ice cream?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Abi,

This is why I was talking about the sea side!! Posing is brilliant!! 8)

Ice cream is nice too! But I don't think it will be that warm...or sunny!!


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

OK hold on .... Â when I said cruise, I really meant convoy. I don't want to fall into the 'Gary Boy' category or drive to Saffend, as we would be fighting though swarms of Â 'maxed' Nova's and Saxo's etc.

However, a line of TT's in convoy would be an excellent sight, and suggest we drive though a few villages to give the locals something to talk about.

Shoot me down now Â ;D Â [smiley=fireman.gif]

SBJ


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

SBJ... You have a very valied point there. Out with the Xr3i's, XR2's and Saxo's hehehe and in with with TT's! 8).


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Are we going to Saf-fend nen! (sorry, like a camelion i adapt to my environment ;D )

If so, i will wait here and meet you there ;D (i am about 10mins up the road from there)

or were you just [smiley=jester.gif]around?

NickyB

Ps, i'll trail along right at the back in my hot rodded Orion....whats the bettin I get more glances than your TT's in Saf-fend ;D ;D ;D my little onion is more in their price range [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

Nicky... I could pick you up. We could lead the the lads! LOL!!!!  ...... 'n' loose 'em!. :.


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

> We could lead the the lads


[smiley=devil.gif] thoughts come to mind ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

Kast^ behave man and watch ya hormones hon!   ! *grin*


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

My hormones are under control....it's the rest of me u need to watch out for Â Â ;D

mmmmmm....so do we actually have numbers for this meet and an itinary?

Sounds like its going to be [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] fun


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Well if you're goin' darn sarfend way, I might be able to slip out for an hour or two - got to pick Bunny up at 16:30 though.

Moley.

P.S. Abi, Bunny is my other 'arf as you've probably guessed and there ain't no pics of moles to choose from :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Ladies...you are getting all excited here...going around...flashing your TTs!! 

SBJ...what have you done?

May I suggest that for the time being we stick to the initial proposal? Lets go to the Crown Inn at 11:30 have a good pick in the cars...then go inside for lunch.

If we just drive it is fun...but we can't socialise.

If the weather is nice, we keep our options open.

But lets stick to the plan for the time being...and I am sure if we don't go this time, we will go in the next meeting to Southend!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

Yeah sure Vlastan   .


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:-/Cars are for driving though.....maybe a little cruisette n'est pas monsieur ? :-*


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Are you comin to this meet J?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Is everyone mad here but me ? Philipopoulos Gregarius the 3rd, YES I am coming and bringing a sleeping bag as you kindly suggested I could park my chassis at yours...is that still on ? :-/

Because the next day I am going to Sammers meet too as you are ! John


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

I would have loved to come but I sold my TT today :-[ and am waiting for the new one to be delivered in a 5 weeks ;D

So I'm TTless until then [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Have fun and congrats on the first Essex meet.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Mayur,

I didn't know you were planning to sell it. What did you order now then?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Mayur old friend, so what happened, all so quick ?

Tell us all the story !
What you buying ? :-/


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Well Vlastan, John... the colour thing got to me Â 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1043379471
I just have to wait a month or so... arghhh... but how? !

Got a good deal, but had to part with mine now.
So no TT for a few weeks.
mayur


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Whats Essex??

Can i wear my white stilletoes & false nails


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Whats Essex??
> 
> Can i wear my white stilletoes & false nails


Don't forget your handbag ... something to focus on if dancing should break out ;D

Moley


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Will look forward to meeting you Abi (and everyone else who will be there....before you start sulking ;D )

Here Abi, i'lll bring my selection of studded collars if we are going to lead the boys ;D we need to do these things properly! [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Sorry cant make it doing a skid pan on that day ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Whats Skid pants ? ???


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

John,

You need a holiday 8) ... and next weekends trip to Essex doesn't count  but see you on Sunday.

Moley


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Is that cwazy wabbit coming too ?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Er...I am on the cadge for a piece of floor, I am coming up for the do on 1st, and am also going to the Herts do , not too far away on the 2nd.

I have a sleeping bag, anyone spare a bit of floor to save me driving to Southampton , only to come back up again the next morning ? Â Please ? Dont drink dont smoke dont snore Â :-[ Â :'(


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

jon, ive booked u into hotel on sat night


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

WOW ! Never been in the Ritz before or the Dorchester or Claridges or Grosvenor, well actually tell a lie I have ! all 3. So which Hotel ? Have you sorted out the entertainment ?? ?? ?? Good man I knew IO could rely on you my trusty foreign friend ! ;D Wont bring a sleeper then !


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

if i owned that kind of hotel i wouldn't be driving a TT it would be 360 spider


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

WOW you have your own hotel, lets have a party TT meet orgy and everything there then ! ;D  8) :


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Doris will be there


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well what can I say, that is just too generous, will she not mind ?, tha 8)nx very much !


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

off topic/ you couldn't handle it mate  ;D


----------



## Mark_J (May 6, 2002)

pgtt......bit like handling a TT then


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A quick update of the attendants then:

Abi
NickyB
TTotal with/without Doris
PGTT & Doris
SBJ
Hutters & Doris ?
Emvisi ?

...and of course...Vlastan the GREAT!! 

Looks like more Doris than the rest of us...and also looks like lots of nice girlies will be coming too...great fun!!

As we said...meet you there around 11:30. I will also IM you my mobile number so you can call me or text me or let me know if you need any help finding the place.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Doris is not coming along anymore she has got the hump [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

What hump?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

she thinks i love my TT more than her, so she has the hump  women...huh


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LOL

Tell Doris that you love more your other girlfriend than her...then she will calm down!! ;D ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i like my bollox attached to my body thanks V


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

I havn't told my hubby yet I am going on a TT jolly on saturday and that he will be looking after our two llittle sons....... YET!!!!! :.

O well, that's what dad's are for on Saturday's.... taking 'em football over a nice park while wifey does a spot of shopping and socialising .


----------



## emvisi (Nov 18, 2002)

> When you come from Northbound A12 you take the exit towards Harwich and Clacton (A120). You go around the roundabout and then you take the A120 exit...and as you go down the slip road and before you actually join the A120 the exit for the pub is in your left.


Vlastan

I think you've missed a step in your directions -- although correct me if I'm wrong. 

When you leave the northbound A12 at the Harwich/Clacton exit, there is an exit halfway up the sliproad (signposted for Colchester IIRC) that I think you need to take to reach the roundabout you mention.

If you just follow signs for Harwich/Clacton you get straight onto the A120 without hitting the roundabout and you'll miss the exit for the pub.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Abi,

remind your hubs that on Valentine's day he will get not treats if he doesn't baby sit!! That should do the job.

Emvisi,

I can't really comment on this as I haven't used this exit before. I am always coming from Ipswich on the A12 (southbound). But it looks like you are right on this from this map.

http://www.multimap.co.uk/map/brows...50000&advanced=&multimap.x=206&multimap.y=241

So please make sure you going up to this roundabout people!! If you don't there is a long way to turn back on the A120.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

anyone traverling from herts or cambs to this meet?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Er....yeh , that bloke Phil .


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

I like the sound of this!!!!!!!!!!1

Is it too late to ask for an invite - pleeeeeeasssseee?

xx


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

With Vlastans permission, I officially invite you to our soiree !
Hope the weather doesn t stop this happening. I am driving up from Southampton and listening for cancel messages on my fone , just in case can someone call me ? 07836 230 359 if it goes pearshaped. Thanks

Sooozeeee, look forward to meeting you there. I hope !
John


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Soozee!!

It is nice to see that you can make it.

You are all welcome of course.

Will be nice to meet you all.

I am confident that the roads will be in good shape tomorrow that you can all attend this event. It will be fun and it will be nice to take photos of the white scenery.

Just please allow extra travelling time so you can all be there around 11:30.

John...many thanks bro for making our ladies feel welcome. BTW John is my deputy on this!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

more the merrie Soooooooozzzzzi and nice to meet you ;D. Where will you be travelling from? . I am hoping very much to come along if hubby can babysit. Plus I am looking very much to meeting with Mr Vlastan!!!!!!! ;D ;D ;D!!!


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

oh god Abi....don't go calling him "Mr" or else he'll fit in his TT like old Jeremy Clarkson fitted into that Aston the other night 8)

oh yeah...did i mention that i'm bringing hubs too?

well....i do need SOMEONE to dig me out of the snow...oh...and buy my drinks. ;D (Essex girl?? who me??)

will be there bright and breezy.
tooddle-pip
NickyB


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Abi...listen to Nicky. I am called Lord normally!! ;D

Nicky...partners are welcome of course!! No problems.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Have a good meet guys & Gals, sorry I can't come but have two days of catching up to do due to snow :

..........was looking forward to all that WOW.

hope it's [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Aw...big shame, the W O W will miss you


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Aw...big shame, the Â W O W Â will Â miss you Â


 ...........it's just as far as I can see Tux is the only male TT on the site [smiley=toff.gif].....


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2003)

*giggle* ...'Lord Vlastan' gawd... : If 'Lord' it has to be then 'Lord' it will be... please excuse me for calling you Mr... 'V'!!!!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Vlastan has been called many things on this forum, he should be used to it[smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Good fun today.

Thanks for all that came. I am sure you had a good time and it was nice to meet some new and old faces from the lovely forum.

This location is brilliant for TT meetings...plenty of parking spaces and the pub is nice too.

Took lots of photos today...I will need to host them somewhere and then give you the link to see them.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

NickyB, the TT club's new Singing Diva, your 'weakness with 70's music', oh yes, you have got it bad Â 8) Â 

As for playing 'beat the intro' - you beat the MP3 player to identify the songs before the processor had time to put it up in the display Â


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Arghhhh, fanx Pauly ;D

can i be Karaoke Queen then?

once i get the details of that new little black box you showed me today me life will be complete. thank you for taking my breath away 

will await your IM.

NickyB


----------



## emvisi (Nov 18, 2002)

Nice to meet you folks and sorry to have missed anyone who turned up after I'd gone. Hope I'm able to stick around a bit longer next time. :
How many made it along altogether?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Emvisi,

It was a shame you had to go so quickly!! All the way from Brighton for a 1 hour meeting...you are a superstar. 

The people that attended today were:

NickyB
TTotal
PGTT
SBJ
PaulsTT

and me.

You will see the link to the pictures soon.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2003)

Many applogies Vlastan for not turning up due to unforseen circumstances.. i know how much this emotional upset you LOLOLOL .!!!!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You can now see 11 photos from the event in this link below:

Click here for link


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Disclaimer - If I get this wrong I appologise, it is afterall in jest.

http://images.photobox.co.uk/public/ima ... s.jpg?ch=1

Spot the sailor boy......


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Very disappointing photos 

Where oh where is the Orion?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> once I get the details of that new little black box you showed me today me life will be complete


Hi Nicky, this is all you need to know really:

You can buy it in the UK from:

http://www.6thplanet.com Â (go to the mp3 car player section)

The largest unit they currently do is the 80Gb version @ Â£393.63.

Alternatively, you can buy it online from the states:

http://www.ssiamerica.com

The 80gb version is priced @ $499 (=Â£303*)

They also do a 120Gb @ $599 (=Â£363*)

* = plus VAT. (But for some reason, the PO only charged me Â£25 VAT on my 120gb version Â )

As for connecting it to your TT's Chorus head unit, you will need a special cable to do this. I will be posting some pics and a write up of how it all connects soon on my home web page.

You (or your hubby) may also like to speak with 'Saint' on this forum, he has recently bought the 'Denison' in car MP3 player system - I believe it is a little more sophisticated that the mStation. It runs CD changer emulation software that allows the Chorus head unit to display the MP3 artist and song names, rather than having my seperate 'head up' display unit. Not sure how well in works in practice though, Saint, any progress yet?

Also, if you want a really simple solution (not so much storage though) several on here (KCTT/Mayur/LoveiTT) have gone the Apple i-pod route.

You have a month before your TT arrives to make up your mind Â


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Very disappointing photos
> 
> Where oh where is the Orion? Â  Â


Nicky didn't come with the Orion but with her hubs Four wheel drive!

SalnTT,

Who is the sailor then?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Paul, you look very scary with those shades on mate 8)


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Paul, Â you look very scary with those shades on mate 8)


LOL!

Err......I had a bit of a headache that morning and didn't want to make it worse ;D :-/ 

May be I'm just camera shy.....


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

at least you made it there on time and didnt get lost : [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Paul was the unexpected guest, because he said he couldn't make it. But Nicky loved his MP3 player and the 70s music.

I guess Nicky is a dancing Queen...from the way she was lifting her leg and was hoping around!! ;D ;D


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Cor fanx Vlastan....for the photos....they are allllllllll good  no dodgy, shifty eyed ones ;D

And

Pauly...cheers [smiley=cheers.gif]...i am off to do some IM'ing ;D ;D Saints system sounds interesting. and i did'nt know you had a headache luv, [smiley=sick2.gif] good god you poor bloke! with me cackling on and crooning to your 70's mobile disco!

lovely to have a good old laugh yesterday.

NickyB


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

At your request me lady...the funny eyes one is kept for private viewing!! ;D

Make sure you are nice to me and it will never see the day light!! 

But why were you looking at me so weird sideways??


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

> But why were you looking at me so weird sideways??


because i could'nt beleive the SIZE of it vlastan!!........that camera was just soooooooo dinky


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Nicky didn't come with the Orion but with her hubs Four wheel drive!


Nicky,

How could you let the guys down? You're not asahmed of it are you?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

and it was a limited addition onion only 25,000 made   ;D


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

oh no Scotty! it was just because of the snow, hubs wanted to take his "big thang" just in case it was a bit slippy. i mean, i could'nt part ex my Onion with dents in it could I?

i really wished i HAD took it, the roads were clear, and it WOULD have coped ok, plus it would've looked JUST GRRRRREAT in those photeeees eh!! ;D why did i listen to the old man!!

NickyB


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

;D ;D ;D ;D

LOL phil!

ere! now! you have a little look around you this week!

i bet you won't come across one on your travels! they are as rare as hens teeth mate! THATS why he part ex'd it for me!! he is making a fortune on it!! there IS a black market for these you know! and mine is priceless. WHY? i hear you say.......

because *I* am driving it ;D ;D : ;D ;D...of course it will depreciated in value once i hand it over 

NickyB


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

my doris used to have an onion but it wasn't such a limited addition one like yours , it was the Ghia version i think they made only 50,000 of them [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Nicky...there are not so many Orions around because they are all rusty by now!! 

Yours is still alive due to the TLC it received from you all these years.

Also, I would like to see the consultants face when you ask him to come to the car park to see your new car!! ;D ;D


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Arghhhhhh.

Good old Fords eh!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi all you Essex meeters, sorry to make u all wait in the snow, but blame Vlastariarseipopopoouls.

Nicky...well what can I say, lovely to meet you and John !

Not too many of us , but QUALITY made up for quantitty !

Thanks Vlas for hiding the pub from us ! and thanks for organising it, nice place and nice meet !

John


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You should have had satellite navigation in your TTR John...don't blame your little bro!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

MYLittle Bro ??Think you are my BIG Bro ! :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am your LITTLE bro...I am younger than you!! :


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> lovely to have a good old laugh yesterday.
> 
> NickyB


It was Nicky, and a 'sing song' also Â : Â 

So you didn't turn up in the Onion beauty Â - you obviously care for it too much Â :-* Who wants all that corrosive salt and abrasive grit messing up your car.

Well the TT's were looking 'lurvely' but how about my 'classic' form of transport Â 

Quote John TTotal



> Mmmm. It's got nice alloys :


Even Vlastan was interested, I don't think he's ever seen an estate car before Â


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You can actually see your car Paul. It is picture 1377 and you are in the background with Nicky dancing the 70s in the car!!

I was actually driving an A4 avant two weeks ago!!


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Tee Heeee Heeeeee Pauly ;D but old ones are the best i reckon! (thats why i married my old fella ) even though the exterior is a bit rusty.....underneath is a cart horse of a machine! (can't quite decide if that is a reference to your peugot or my hubs!!)

Anyhow.....at least it meant that i was'nt the ONLY one at a TT meet up.................................with no TT  at least i have a valid excuse ;D ;D

old cars are abit like women over the age of 20.......they may not catch your eye.......but if treated well, are reliable 

surely we can sort out ANOTHER little meet so i can bring my onion.....we could toast it goodbye [smiley=bigcry.gif] perhaps i could even break the habit of a lifetime and drive it recklessly! its been driven SOOOOOOOO conservatively since i had it....it would probably enjoy being man-handled!

perhaps a meet up at mine before the london night on the 1st? i'm sure i could lay on some doughnuts and coffee [smiley=chef.gif]

NickyB


----------



## emvisi (Nov 18, 2002)

Now that WOULD wind up your 'friendly' neighbour! ;D


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

yeah ;D ;D ;D

tee hee hee.....would'nt a line of TT's detract from his friends nice old "motas" (rust buckets) that park outside his pad at visiting times ;D....i have nothing against old cars....i have one remember....but at least i look after it.....arghhhh......poor old "stig" (hee hee)

God...i am such a bitch!! huh! is this the face of a worried woman [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Tee Heeee Heeeeee Pauly ;D but old ones are the best i reckon! (thats why i married my old fella ) even though the exterior is a bit rusty.....underneath is a cart horse of a machine! (can't quite decide if that is a reference to your peugot or my hubs!!)
> 
> Anyhow.....at least it meant that i was'nt the ONLY one at a TT meet up.................................with no TT  at least i have a valid excuse ;D ;D
> 
> ...


  ;D  ;D LOL Nicky!

Yep, get your CD's at the ready  Would the neighbours mind if I parked my 'Diesel Donkey' next to your Onion 

(actually, much to my surprise I really like the car. It cost peanuts, you can get loads of stuff in it, and will cruise all day at 95 mph and still returns 40+ mpg)


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> perhaps i could even break the habit of a lifetime and drive it recklessly! its been driven SOOOOOOOO conservatively since i had it....it would probably enjoy being man-handled!


Excuse me, but I thought you've recently been the subject of a serious Essex Police investigation into how an Orion can cross the carriageway the wrong way  So what's your definition of reckless then 

Glad you all had a good time - I was looking forward to the sarfend sea front cruise though 

Moley


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I was looking forward to the sarfend sea front cruise though


1st March when we go to Southen with Nicky...your dream will become reality!!  Lets hope it is a warm dry day!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> ....even though the exterior is a bit rusty.....underneath is a cart horse of a machine! (can't quite decide if that is a reference to your peugot or my hubs!!)


LOL Nicky! Well, our respective 'other' vehicles may have the appearance of a cart horse (when compared to a TT of course Â ) but mine also has a _turbo_ Â under the bonnet Â 

: It's a wolf in sheeps clothing Â :


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

LOL... Nicky I would love to share the sheer delight of meeting your onion 8) I am an avid lover of Fords......particularly when they are classics like their owners  .


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

sorry I couldn't make it guys, guess I'll be seeing y'all on 1st March in Laaaandan


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Tee Hee Heeeeeee.

i like it!

good job i'm NOT getting a TTR after all.....coz i'd probably be saying........"yeah...n wheel-lal gow dan to Saffend.....n i can ave me top dan"  

and god knows WHAT mayhem THAT would cause on here!!

(cor...they'd have someones eye out!) 

Pauly...re your "turbo under the bonnet".....i bet you say that to ALL the girls :-*

and moley.....fanx for remoinding me that i'm a delinquent 8) for a moment i thought i was a conformist 

NickyB


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

what is wrong with a TTR mmmm? [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is for "gary boyz" just like yourself!! ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> It is for "gary boyz" just like yourself!! Â ;D


I aint no Gary boy .....pint of stella please geazer


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Bloomin cheek !  [smiley=bigcry.gif] :'(


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

There is Absolutley Nuffin rong wiv TTRs :

god.....you touchy geezers!

and Phil....theres nothing wrong with your "YUMMY" mate...so don't rise to the bait! remember... i've looked at the front of it......at the back of it......and right inside ;D ;D and i liked every inch of it  ...there...has that restored your confidence in your equipment??

NickyB


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Nicky....how many inches was it? ;D


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

I thiink she's talking feet mate... :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Oh yeah...Phil is a Greek boy, like me...so a BIG boy too!!  ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> There is Absolutley Nuffin rong wiv TTRs :
> 
> god.....you touchy geezers!
> 
> ...


are you talkin about the TTR


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Of course...what else? :


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2003)

Gawd ... you lots behave ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2003)

As the saying goes .... 'You can take the Essex girl out of Essex ... BUT .... You can't take the Essex out an Essex girlie' ;D : [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=vampire.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] LOL


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Very true Abi...I guess you speak form personal experience? ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2003)

Me !! Essex born and bread vlastan! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2003)

ooooo I have two stars what does that mean :-/... Have I been a good girlie and behaved myself LOLOL ;D .


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Party time!!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2003)

Oi.... Lord 'V' as it is party time you qualify for a nice Balloon ! [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=dunce2.gif] [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Me !! Essex born and bread vlastan! Â ;D Â ;D Â ;D


Born and BREAD ! Ha LOL , now you are taking the BISCUIT :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Abi...are you sure you are born British?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2003)

LOL *giggle* I am British through and through my dear friends and all my attributes are english too!!!!! ;D .... I smell like an english rose hehehehehe lol !


----------

